# Meds for acid reflux (Gerd etc.)



## Scoobydoo

Just wondering if anyone else among our family has been taking acid inhibitors for a prolonged period.
My reason for asking is last week I saw an ad on TV regarding problems people are having as a result of taking these meds.
I have been taking them since 2003 for constant acid reflux, beginning with Nexium then going to Protonix when the purple pill ceased to work.
Now I have been progressively going down hill with joint pain in knees, hips, shoulders and back. Come to find out that they have now discovered that prolonged use of these meds may cause bone thinning and degeneration in joints.
I did some research on the internet and found many people on the same and similar meds are suffering bone breaks and pain. Now it has been said that the drug companies are going to put warnings on the packaging to let folks know of the possibilities of these side effects, great to know now after it could be too late for me, but I would like to let you all know so that if you are taking these meds to consult your doctor as I intend to do Monday.
The difficult thing is, I have stopped taking my meds because I don't want to risk any further problems, but now I have to take measures to make sure I don't have my reflux problems return, and there is nothing out there really other than changing my lifestyle to avoid the horrible discomfort of waking at night with pain and burning in my chest and throat.
I am so angry with my doctor, I did question him prior to changing to Protonix (Pantoprazole the generic form). I wanted to know if it was safe to take this med over a long term after reading that it's recommended for short term use. He told me that comfort is more important than having constant reflux and the possibility of damage to my osophogus. Now I have to deal with the possible damage to my skeletal structure, something that at my age is a bigger worry.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh geeze Janet this IS disturbing news. I have GERD and a lifestyle change helps a little bit but not much because for me, it's not that my stomach is producing too much acid but that the muscle between the esophagus and the stomach that opens and closes when you swallow is fully open all the time. I started on Prilosec, was switched to anther one (can't remember which one) and then to Protonix. However, my insurance would not cover any of those so when Prilosec OTC came out, I switched back to that. My Dr. is impressed I'm able to stay comfortable with just one pill a day because he thought I would really need 2. But I'm careful with what I eat and drink. I've consulted with a surgeon about the surgery to fix the muscle, but he felt that since I'm able to keep comfortable on the low dose of Prilosec OTC, he would rather avoid the risks of surgery. 

A year and a half ago I broke my foot in a really difficult place to break...the large bone where people tend to get bunions. And I've had a horrible sprain to my ankle where I tore tendons and ligaments and it's so weak I'm constantly re-spraining it. It now constantly aches and is permanently swollen. And I've noticed aches and stiffness in my ankles and hips when I get up in the morning. I just figured it was part of being in my mid 40's but did think I was one of the unfortunate ones who experience these things earlier then most. Now I'm wondering what I've done to my bones. I've been taking Prilosec for probably 10 years or more.

There was a time that I had changed my diet to food combining. Not mixing proteins with carbs (with the exception of certain legumes) and eating fruit separately. It is a challenging way to eat. I may have to go back to that and then only take a Prilosec OTC on an as needed basis instead of daily...like when I know I'm going to someone's house for dinner or out for a celebration when I want to eat something that's not proper food combining.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh I feel your pain Crystal, but even Prilosec is included in the list of meds, all OTC meds have the same effect. I will send you an email with the comments from folks who are experiencing similar problems ok.


----------



## sophie

I was reading about this also as I have been on protonix for many years, but it's not for GERD or acid refluc - I get these spasms of the pyloris and it feels like I'm having a heart attack. I'm on anti-spasmodics too, but the protonix really helps. So, I asked my doctor about it and he wants to me have a bone scan done (I turned 50 in April so it's time anyway). I've been having more pains in my joints especially my hands and knees, but figured it was because of getting old. I thought I had carpal tunnel, but that turned out to be a pinched nerve in my elbow that had made my left hand go numb. I'm falling apart over here. LOL

It's bad enough that some of these issues come with age, but now we have to worry about the meds we take causing even more damage.

Was the food combining mentioned the Fit for Life diet? I tried that many years ago and had a hard time sticking with it, but a couple of my SILs have been true to that way of eating for years and love it an also lost a lot of weight on it.


----------



## sophie

Janet, would you pm me the link you mentioned? Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody

Okay ladies. Oddly enough I have the flip issue when it comes to bones and GERD and is informative if you're thinking of bone strengthening. I am 58 (groan) and have had bone scans since I was 50. I was shown to have osteopenia about three years ago and was put on Actonel for a little over a year. I take calcium supplements, Vit D, Magnesium and foods high in calcium. After that I had another scan done and was told that I had just crossed over numbers into osteoporosis. I went to an osteo specialist at a top hospital in NYC. She then put me on Fosamax saying it's stronger. Well at the end of taking Actonel I started having some bouts of bloating and GERD. Never had any except during end of pregnancy 20 years ago. Then on the Fosamax it got really bad. I felt like I was going to explode...sometimes a couple of bites into something. I let her know and she took me off it right away. Said that a side effect was GERD and that the espophogus opens and lets gasses up. Said it should be able to heal. I'm much better now but sometimes do have bouts and never know when. So my only option is Reclast, once yearly infusion. Doesn't go thru the GI area so doesn't do that and the jaw issues reported are really in cancer patients (they're the ones this drug was developed for originally). I'm so afraid to take a once a year medication just because then it's all in you but I now know three people on Reclast who tolerated it very well and one said her bone scan results were better after a few months. So it sort of feels like damned if you do, damned it you don't.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Got the link you sent me Janet. Thanks. :grouphug:

Linda, the food combining plan I used was from a book that Marilu Henner put out years ago. If memory serves, it is very similar to the Fit For Life Plan. It did help me, but it's really hard to stick with. I tended to follow more of a vegan lifestyle cuz it was just easier. I actually felt better doing just the proteins with the correct veggies and good fats but always felt hungry and missed my pasta. I may need to contact Suzan and ask her about the way she eats. I'm thinking it's food combining as well but without the starches. I also get the spasms that feel like I'm having a heart attack. They are so bad I can't speak during that time and they last forever! Thankfully I've not developed Barretts from the reflux. 

And Susan, yes...it is exactly like what you said. Damned if you do and damned if you don't. What's really frustrating is when I did mission work in Romania, I noticed I did so much better with the simple heartburn symptoms I had before I developed the spasms. I also lost a ton of weight and ate way more then normal. I can only attribute it to the fact that the food over in the European countries isn't processed and laced with chemicals and preservatives. They are truly whole foods there. Why can't we get rid of the processed foods here?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Okay, here's my experience. I know a lot about this subject. 

I had horrible GERD for 11+ years. I took prescription Nexium, but it gave me other GI issues, so I had to stop. I took OTC acid reducters, like Zantac and Pepcid all the time. I mean, *every single day of my life for 11 years.
*
I broke my foot last year. I've never broken a bone in my life. I always had great bone scan results, but too many acid reducers over too long a period of time started taking its toll. 

Those acid reducers really screwed up my digestive system. We NEED stomach acid in order to control bad gut bacteria and properly digest our food. If you take PPI's and Acid Reducers, bacteria can really build up in your GI system, leading to SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth) which can cause symptoms similar to Irritable Bowel System or Colitis. Not fun, believe me. I had it* twice *due to acid reducers. Horrible stomach cramps, diarrhea, gas, bloating, etc. 

If you are sure that your problem is that you produce TOO MUCH acid, and you are sure you have no food allergies causing the problem, there are supplements you can take to reduce excess acid in your stomach, like De-glycerized Licorice, papaya, and plant-based digestive enzymes. Peppermint gel caps help too. 

Those supplements didn't help me because my problem was gluten intolerance but I didn't know it. 

If you have an issue with producing TOO LITTLE acid, (some folks have GERD because they don't make enough acid) you can take Betaine HCL tablets or apple cider vinegar tablets. 

How to find out? Try taking HCL tablets. If you feel better, you aren't making enough acid. If you feel horribly worse, you are making too much acid. 

Another issue with acid reducers is that when you stop them, the GERD gets MUCH WORSE than it ever was before. So if you stop them, be prepared to suffer for a few days. Digestive enzymes and papaya tablets help.

*I can say this without a doubt:* If you have GERD, in about 75% of the cases I've known personally - *WHEAT* is the culprit. I've known many people who cut out wheat (not necessarily gluten intolerant people) and their GERD completely disappeared FOREVER. 

The other 25% probably have another food allergy, like milk, eggs, fructose, or soy.

Rather than continue to take PPI's and Acid reducers, please try to find the CAUSE of the problem, and use food-based supplements to help reduce the symptoms until you can eliminate the cause.

Please don't continue on these meds. They can wreak havoc in your stomach and intestines, and ruin your bones. 

If anyone needs additional advice on this, feel free to pm me. I suffered for years until I learned what was causing it. I can't tell you what a relief it is to not have GERD anymore. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## momtoboo

Scoobydoo said:


> Just wondering if anyone else among our family has been taking acid inhibitors for a prolonged period.
> My reason for asking is last week I saw an ad on TV regarding problems people are having as a result of taking these meds.
> I have been taking them since 2003 for constant acid reflux, beginning with Nexium then going to Protonix when the purple pill ceased to work.
> Now I have been progressively going down hill with joint pain in knees, hips, shoulders and back. Come to find out that they have now discovered that prolonged use of these meds may cause bone thinning and degeneration in joints.
> I did some research on the internet and found many people on the same and similar meds are suffering bone breaks and pain. Now it has been said that the drug companies are going to put warnings on the packaging to let folks know of the possibilities of these side effects, great to know now after it could be too late for me, but I would like to let you all know so that if you are taking these meds to consult your doctor as I intend to do Monday.
> The difficult thing is, I have stopped taking my meds because I don't want to risk any further problems, but now I have to take measures to make sure I don't have my reflux problems return, and there is nothing out there really other than changing my lifestyle to avoid the horrible discomfort of waking at night with pain and burning in my chest and throat.
> I am so angry with my doctor, I did question him prior to changing to Protonix (Pantoprazole the generic form). I wanted to know if it was safe to take this med over a long term after reading that it's recommended for short term use. He told me that comfort is more important than having constant reflux and the possibility of damage to my osophogus. Now I have to deal with the possible damage to my skeletal structure, something that at my age is a bigger worry.:smilie_tischkante:


I also heard & read reports of those complications from acid reducers. I have several friends & family members who have been on those meds for yrs. Really scary. I think I have a mild case of acid reflux, but on the occasions when I eat extra spicy food,I chew a lot of tums. Rarely I take pepsid ac. I'm a bit pill phobic & have a hard time taking any meds.


----------



## momtoboo

Snowbody said:


> Okay ladies. Oddly enough I have the flip issue when it comes to bones and GERD and is informative if you're thinking of bone strengthening. I am 58 (groan) and have had bone scans since I was 50. I was shown to have osteopenia about three years ago and was put on Actonel for a little over a year. I take calcium supplements, Vit D, Magnesium and foods high in calcium. After that I had another scan done and was told that I had just crossed over numbers into osteoporosis. I went to an osteo specialist at a top hospital in NYC. She then put me on Fosamax saying it's stronger. Well at the end of taking Actonel I started having some bouts of bloating and GERD. Never had any except during end of pregnancy 20 years ago. Then on the Fosamax it got really bad. I felt like I was going to explode...sometimes a couple of bites into something. I let her know and she took me off it right away. Said that a side effect was GERD and that the espophogus opens and lets gasses up. Said it should be able to heal. I'm much better now but sometimes do have bouts and never know when. So my only option is Reclast, once yearly infusion. Doesn't go thru the GI area so doesn't do that and the jaw issues reported are really in cancer patients (they're the ones this drug was developed for originally). I'm so afraid to take a once a year medication just because then it's all in you but I now know three people on Reclast who tolerated it very well and one said her bone scan results were better after a few months. So it sort of feels like damned if you do, damned it you don't.


I had that same experience with those drugs. I thought it was just extra severe heartburns. It was awful,I thought I would choke to death on that burning stomach acid. I just refused to take them anymore & hoped taking calcium & Vitamin D would be enough to keep osteopenia from progressing to osteoporosis. Most likely not,but I'm really scared of those drugs & what it can possibly cause down the road.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Anyone who has bad bone scans needs to ensure they don't drink carbonated beverages. Also, wheat and beans contain phytic acids that somewhat inhibit mineral absorption. So if you take calcium and vit. D, keep in mind that the food you eat might be counteracting the supplements.


----------



## MalteseJane

Wow ! and I thought I have a problem ! I never used any of the meds you are talking about. I always use Tums. I only get heart burn or acid reflux during the night when I eat dinner. So most of the times now I eat only a yogurt. We have our main meal at lunch time. We will eat dinner now only if we had a light lunch. Elevating the pillow in bed helps too. We have adjustable beds. Menopause plays a role too with the hormones being messed up. I took Premarin for a long time and was fine with it. Then with all the controversy about hormone replacement therapy, I stopped taking it about 3 or 4 years ago. I should never have. Since then my cholesterol went up (had to change from Lipitor 10 mg to Crestor 20 mg), my sugar lever went up, have heart burn and acid reflux more often then I used to, still after all those years I am getting occasional hot flashes.


----------



## silverhaven

I have had stomach problems for years and years. Usually I would have GERD with very bad colitis coming simultaneously, so badly my poor hubby had to hold me up on the toilet while I was throwing up and diarrhea with so much pain I was fainting. 

I saw the specialist quite a few times who couldn't find very much except that my esophageal sphincter wasn't working properly. I always found the more I had GERD the more I had colitis. For some reason, (I believe it to be allergies) it was always a lot worse certain times of the year. I think with the allergies the running of mucus down the throat really upsets my stomach. The specialists seem to find it hard to believe.

The only way I could keep things at bay was to have 300mg of Ranitidine every day. I took it in courses for about 6 weeks then I found that would give my stomach time to heal, then I didn't have to take them again for a few months.

In much later years they discovered Helicobacter Pylori is a big cause of these problems. I was tested and found to have it. So I was put on a course of several antibiotics at once, plus an antacid. It did seem to help me for quite a few years. Only needing to take my ranitidine occasionally.

Weight is always a big factor for me too. I yo yo up and down around 20lbs. The higher my weight the worse it gets.

Suzan, I am also thinking that the wheat is a problem for me. Especially around stronger allergy times I have found that any wheat makes me really really foggy and drowsy. My daughter is certain she has a wheat or gluten intolerance and will hardly eat any. She had bad acne and cutting out wheat fixed it totally. 

The only other thing that I think may exacerbate the symptoms is yeast, Candida Albicans, I have found that using the yeast buster kit every morning for a while helps too.

I am interested in finding out more on the issues with the pills, although for me I found that taking a course caused no bounce back effect for me. It seemed to heal things then I didn't have to take them again for quite a while.

I am having issues right now though and have just started taking my pills again. I also have a hernia. When I am having tummy issues you can run your hand down and feel bumps. They grow and shrink depending on how much my tummy is bugging me. It is pretty weird. That would need surgery though. I am having allergy sinus headaches and can't take the sinus pills without feeling awful. 

Another thing the Doctor said can make it worse is having large fibroids. Just from the actively taking up space.

This has been an issue for so long  needs constant management. I think my next thing is to do the no wheat altogether. I know that whole wheat causes me problems straight away, but having no bread including french bread and pasta etc. is going to be really hard for me. I am not a big veggie lover at all, and lettuce and baby spinach is irritable for my stomach, and of course acidic fruit.
:crying 2::crying 2: I am so tired of not feeling well.

Also I am finding for the last couple of years, and it is getting worse. Is that I get so stiff, I feel like an old woman. If I sit down for a while, I can hardly get up. In the morning I have to carefully get out of bed as my feet and limbs are so stiff it takes a little while to be able to walk properly. I wonder if the pills are making this worse.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

silverhaven said:


> I have had stomach problems for years and years. Usually I would have GERD with very bad colitis coming simultaneously, so badly my poor hubby had to hold me up on the toilet while I was throwing up and diarrhea with so much pain I was fainting.
> 
> I saw the specialist quite a few times who couldn't find very much except that my esophageal sphincter wasn't working properly. I always found the more I had GERD the more I had colitis. For some reason, (I believe it to be allergies) it was always a lot worse certain times of the year. I think with the allergies the running of mucus down the throat really upsets my stomach. The specialists seem to find it hard to believe.
> 
> The only way I could keep things at bay was to have 300mg of Ranitidine every day. I took it in courses for about 6 weeks then I found that would give my stomach time to heal, then I didn't have to take them again for a few months.
> 
> In much later years they discovered Helicobacter Pylori is a big cause of these problems. I was tested and found to have it. So I was put on a course of several antibiotics at once, plus an antacid. It did seem to help me for quite a few years. Only needing to take my ranitidine occasionally.
> 
> Weight is always a big factor for me too. I yo yo up and down around 20lbs. The higher my weight the worse it gets.
> 
> Suzan, I am also thinking that the wheat is a problem for me. Especially around stronger allergy times I have found that any wheat makes me really really foggy and drowsy. My daughter is certain she has a wheat or gluten intolerance and will hardly eat any. She had bad acne and cutting out wheat fixed it totally.
> 
> The only other thing that I think may exacerbate the symptoms is yeast, Candida Albicans, I have found that using the yeast buster kit every morning for a while helps too.
> 
> I am interested in finding out more on the issues with the pills, although for me I found that taking a course caused no bounce back effect for me. It seemed to heal things then I didn't have to take them again for quite a while.
> 
> I am having issues right now though and have just started taking my pills again. I also have a hernia. When I am having tummy issues you can run your hand down and feel bumps. They grow and shrink depending on how much my tummy is bugging me. It is pretty weird. That would need surgery though. I am having allergy sinus headaches and can't take the sinus pills without feeling awful.
> 
> Another thing the Doctor said can make it worse is having large fibroids. Just from the actively taking up space.
> 
> This has been an issue for so long  needs constant management. I think my next thing is to do the no wheat altogether. I know that whole wheat causes me problems straight away, but having no bread including french bread and pasta etc. is going to be really hard for me. I am not a big veggie lover at all, and lettuce and baby spinach is irritable for my stomach, and of course acidic fruit.
> :crying 2::crying 2: I am so tired of not feeling well.
> 
> Also I am finding for the last couple of years, and it is getting worse. Is that I get so stiff, I feel like an old woman. If I sit down for a while, I can hardly get up. In the morning I have to carefully get out of bed as my feet and limbs are so stiff it takes a little while to be able to walk properly. I wonder if the pills are making this worse.



You know, when I found out last year that I was gluten/dairy intolerant, I did a lot of homework on this.

Hormones do play a role, but again, food sensitivities are definitely a big undiagnosed problem and cause many symptoms that we don't connect to what we are eating. Docs tend to generalize and blame aging and hormones, and don't dig deeper into other causes. 

I saw several specialists and had extensive testing when I had my GERD and they couldn't figure out what was wrong. They blamed it partially on hormones, and on a "sluggish" gallbladder. Many docs, even specialists, simply do not know what really causes GERD, so they just treat the symptoms. They often don't investigate food allergies or intolerances. 

Wheat intolerance can cause major brain fog, joint pain and stiffness, headaches, GI problems, eczema/dermatitis, bloating, and mimic seasonal sinus/allergies, Fibromyalgia, Lupus, Chronic Fatigue, etc.

Dairy intolerance can cause sinus issues, gastric issues, and symptoms that mimic pollen allergy.

Same for soy/egg/yeast allergies. 

The original strains of wheat have been genetically altered so much, our current wheat hardly resembles the grain our ancestors ate. Wheat (also often called food starch, or natural flavors, in processed foods) and soy are in *everything*. Wheat and soy cause G.I. problems in a lot of people, but often goes undiagnosed or misdiagnosed 

When I have a flareup of digestion issues due to hidden gluten in supposedly gluten-free foods, I take Renew Life Digest More digestive enzymes with every meal, and Now brand peppermint gels in between meals. They are relatively inexpensive products, completely safe, and they work great. I also take Culturelle probiotics every day I've tried other probiotics, and Culturelle seems to work the best for me.

Also, if anyone wants to be tested for wheat, gluten, dairy, soy, egg, and/or other allergies, I recommend Entero Lab. You don't need to go through a doctor, you can do it through the mail. 

Food sensitivities are a huge problem these days. I can't tell you how much better I've felt since cutting out wheat and other gluten grains. 

*The best and cheapest way to find out if it is wheat or another food that is causing distress, is to totally eliminate that food for 3 weeks and see if you feel better.*


----------



## maltlovereileen

I don't know about the medicines, but just wanted to give you a ((((hug)))) as I'm sure it's pretty frightening and confusing.

My Mom had a problem with it for awhile and I found a list of good, best and bad foods for her to eat. She did much better sticking with the foods that were good and not having any of the bad (as I recall, it mainly changed most of her diet from acid to alkeline)...as well as eating smaller meals and not eating several hours before going to bed. Her problem has since *knock wood* pretty much gone away now.

I hope you are able to get some good answers...


----------



## Scoobydoo

Gosh it's so sad to see just how many of us do have some kind of digestive problem. Thank you all so much for your input, I am sure I can try many suggestions posted to find how to get relief from my GERD without taking meds that will cause me further pain.
I have to say though that I have elevated my bed, much to Scooby and Koko's dismay, they had a hard time figuring out what mum and dad are doing to our sleep time. We bought a couple of those inflatable bizzos that you just put under the mattress at the head of the bed and push a button to elevate the bed to your own comfort level, boy they are life savers and much cheaper than one of those fancy mechanical beds that's for sure.
I also have been chewing on tums before each meal and that seems to be working, I stopped taking the Protonix 5 days ago and so far so good, I am watching what I eat and making a note of things that irritate me so I know to avoid them.
All I need now is to find a way to eliminate all the joint aches and pains and I should be good to go. That's the bad part right now because it's so difficult for me to do my daily activities without some intense discomfort after a while, just standing and doing the boys baths and grooming causes me pain so I have a high chair that I sit on, that helps a lot too.
Some of you may remember when I broke my shoulder, that was about a year after I started taking Nexium, now I wonder had I not been taking it would my shoulder have shattered so easily. Makes me really think about it now knowing what I have seen about these meds.


----------



## silverhaven

Nikki's Mom said:


> You know, when I found out last year that I was gluten/dairy intolerant, I did a lot of homework on this.
> 
> Hormones do play a role, but again, food sensitivities are definitely a big undiagnosed problem and cause many symptoms that we don't connect to what we are eating. Docs tend to generalize and blame aging and hormones, and don't dig deeper into other causes.
> 
> I saw several specialists and had extensive testing when I had my GERD and they couldn't figure out what was wrong. They blamed it partially on hormones, and on a "sluggish" gallbladder. Many docs, even specialists, simply do not know what really causes GERD, so they just treat the symptoms. They often don't investigate food allergies or intolerances.
> 
> Wheat intolerance can cause major brain fog, joint pain and stiffness, headaches, GI problems, eczema/dermatitis, bloating, and mimic seasonal sinus/allergies, Fibromyalgia, Lupus, Chronic Fatigue, etc.
> 
> Dairy intolerance can cause sinus issues, gastric issues, and symptoms that mimic pollen allergy.
> 
> Same for soy/egg/yeast allergies.
> 
> The original strains of wheat have been genetically altered so much, our current wheat hardly resembles the grain our ancestors ate. Wheat (also often called food starch, or natural flavors, in processed foods) and soy are in *everything*. Wheat and soy cause G.I. problems in a lot of people, but often goes undiagnosed or misdiagnosed
> 
> When I have a flareup of digestion issues due to hidden gluten in supposedly gluten-free foods, I take Renew Life Digest More digestive enzymes with every meal, and Now brand peppermint gels in between meals. They are relatively inexpensive products, completely safe, and they work great. I also take Culturelle probiotics every day I've tried other probiotics, and Culturelle seems to work the best for me.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to be tested for wheat, gluten, dairy, soy, egg, and/or other allergies, I recommend Entero Lab. You don't need to go through a doctor, you can do it through the mail.
> 
> Food sensitivities are a huge problem these days. I can't tell you how much better I've felt since cutting out wheat and other gluten grains.
> 
> *The best and cheapest way to find out if it is wheat or another food that is causing distress, is to totally eliminate that food for 3 weeks and see if you feel better.*


Thank you Suzan, you are full of good information as usual. I will look up your suggestions.


----------



## silverhaven

Scoobydoo said:


> Gosh it's so sad to see just how many of us do have some kind of digestive problem. Thank you all so much for your input, I am sure I can try many suggestions posted to find how to get relief from my GERD without taking meds that will cause me further pain.
> I have to say though that I have elevated my bed, much to Scooby and Koko's dismay, they had a hard time figuring out what mum and dad are doing to our sleep time. We bought a couple of those inflatable bizzos that you just put under the mattress at the head of the bed and push a button to elevate the bed to your own comfort level, boy they are life savers and much cheaper than one of those fancy mechanical beds that's for sure.
> I also have been chewing on tums before each meal and that seems to be working, I stopped taking the Protonix 5 days ago and so far so good, I am watching what I eat and making a note of things that irritate me so I know to avoid them.
> All I need now is to find a way to eliminate all the joint aches and pains and I should be good to go. That's the bad part right now because it's so difficult for me to do my daily activities without some intense discomfort after a while, just standing and doing the boys baths and grooming causes me pain so I have a high chair that I sit on, that helps a lot too.
> Some of you may remember when I broke my shoulder, that was about a year after I started taking Nexium, now I wonder had I not been taking it would my shoulder have shattered so easily. Makes me really think about it now knowing what I have seen about these meds.


It is really tough isn't it? What makes it harder seems different solutions for different people. I am sorry you are going through so much pain with it, makes daily activities a real chore sometimes. What a shame. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Scoobydoo said:


> Gosh it's so sad to see just how many of us do have some kind of digestive problem. Thank you all so much for your input, I am sure I can try many suggestions posted to find how to get relief from my GERD without taking meds that will cause me further pain.
> I have to say though that I have elevated my bed, much to Scooby and Koko's dismay, they had a hard time figuring out what mum and dad are doing to our sleep time. We bought a couple of those inflatable bizzos that you just put under the mattress at the head of the bed and push a button to elevate the bed to your own comfort level, boy they are life savers and much cheaper than one of those fancy mechanical beds that's for sure.
> I also have been chewing on tums before each meal and that seems to be working, I stopped taking the Protonix 5 days ago and so far so good, I am watching what I eat and making a note of things that irritate me so I know to avoid them.
> All I need now is to find a way to eliminate all the joint aches and pains and I should be good to go. That's the bad part right now because it's so difficult for me to do my daily activities without some intense discomfort after a while, just standing and doing the boys baths and grooming causes me pain so I have a high chair that I sit on, that helps a lot too.
> Some of you may remember when I broke my shoulder, that was about a year after I started taking Nexium, now I wonder had I not been taking it would my shoulder have shattered so easily. Makes me really think about it now knowing what I have seen about these meds.


For my Mom, I just locked the wheels on the bottom of the frame and put two small pieces of board under the upper two wheels (got them free from the scrap bin at Home Depot)...kept the whole mattress at the same angle which was easier on her back and still elevated her enough to make a difference. Just a suggestion in case your inflatables aren't working well enough for you.


----------



## mysugarbears

I have been taking Nexium for some time because of acid reflux, it got so bad that i had this metal taste in my mouth all of the time. I have since stopped taking it and have been taking acid reducers instead. I noticed that when i took the Nexium my joints and legs hurt so bad, but when i stopped they didn't hurt anymore. I know acid reflux is from eating wheat products and i'm having such a hard time with stopping it. I know if i stop eating the wheat i won't have the problem.


----------



## Scoobydoo

maltlovereileen said:


> For my Mom, I just locked the wheels on the bottom of the frame and put two small pieces of board under the upper two wheels (got them free from the scrap bin at Home Depot)...kept the whole mattress at the same angle which was easier on her back and still elevated her enough to make a difference. Just a suggestion in case your inflatables aren't working well enough for you.


 
Mattress Genie by Contour Products - Transform Your Mattress Into An Adjustable Bed

This is what we bought a few years ago when we were contemplating buying a mechanical bed, we thought this option would save us heaps of money and do what we needed and it has been amazing. We can just inflate to what ever level we need to either watch TV in bed or enough to sleep elevated enough to stop the acid reflux at night, I have slept so well since having it. So far so good too still not reflux since stopping the meds:chili:Now all I need is to find a way to stop the aches and pains without having to take pain meds that definately upset my stomach, it's a catch 22 really.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> I have been taking Nexium for some time because of acid reflux, it got so bad that i had this metal taste in my mouth all of the time. I have since stopped taking it and have been taking acid reducers instead. I noticed that when i took the Nexium my joints and legs hurt so bad, but when i stopped they didn't hurt anymore. I know acid reflux is from eating wheat products and i'm having such a hard time with stopping it. I know if i stop eating the wheat i won't have the problem.



If you eliminate wheat, I can tell you from experience that your life will improve so much! 

It's very hard to do, but I'm a carboholic and hubby and I both did it almost 1 year ago. There are many good substitutes. Go on amazon and search for gluten-free.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Whole Foods even has a section devoted to gluten free now... only bad part is Whole Foods is expensive, but it just shows how many people must be dealing with this sort of food intolerance. There are many alternatives : Gluten-Free Diet: Grains and Flours - I've even seen rice noodles more widely available now.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you eliminate wheat, I can tell you from experience that your life will improve so much!
> 
> It's very hard to do, but I'm a carboholic and hubby and I both did it almost 1 year ago. There are many good substitutes. Go on amazon and search for gluten-free.


Suzan i honestly don't think there is any bigger carboholic than me. I'll check amazon, i'm just tired of being miserable. This has been the biggest struggle for me. 



maltlovereileen said:


> Whole Foods even has a section devoted to gluten free now... only bad part is Whole Foods is expensive, but it just shows how many people must be dealing with this sort of food intolerance. There are many alternatives : Gluten-Free Diet: Grains and Flours - I've even seen rice noodles more widely available now.


I wish we had a Whole Foods down here. So Rice noodles would be a better alternative?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Suzan i honestly don't think there is any bigger carboholic than me. I'll check amazon, i'm just tired of being miserable. This has been the biggest struggle for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had a Whole Foods down here. So Rice noodles would be a better alternative?


Rice or Corn products would be an alternative. If you have a health food store near your home, you can find these. Even some grocery stores carry them now. Just look for "Gluten Free" on the label.


----------



## mysugarbears

Nikki's Mom said:


> Rice or Corn products would be an alternative. If you have a health food store near your home, you can find these. Even some grocery stores carry them now. Just look for "Gluten Free" on the label.


 
Going to the store soon to see what i can find. Hopefully i won't be so miserable soon. Thank you and to think i almost didn't look at this post thinking it was acid reflux for our pups.


----------



## revakb2

Well, unfortunately, I have to join this group. I had heard some things about the acid reducers causing bone problems, but didn't pay too much attention to it. I have been on Nexium for about 11 years. I had the upper and lower GI scope done, and I have the flap that doesn't close. I have tried to quit the Nexuim several times, but the acid is unbearable. My recent bone scan does show some deterioration in bone mass. I don't know if a change in diet would help my problem or not. I don't know why I didn't associate the bone loss with the Nexium. I guess it's time to have another talk with the Gastro doctor.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mysugarbears said:


> Going to the store soon to see what i can find. Hopefully i won't be so miserable soon. Thank you and to think i almost didn't look at this post thinking it was acid reflux for our pups.



Please pm me if you need additional help. I'll be glad to help you in any way I can.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

revakb2 said:


> Well, unfortunately, I have to join this group. I had heard some things about the acid reducers causing bone problems, but didn't pay too much attention to it. I have been on Nexium for about 11 years. I had the upper and lower GI scope done, and I have the flap that doesn't close. I have tried to quit the Nexuim several times, but the acid is unbearable. My recent bone scan does show some deterioration in bone mass. I don't know if a change in diet would help my problem or not. I don't know why I didn't associate the bone loss with the Nexium. I guess it's time to have another talk with the Gastro doctor.



I'm in the same boat. I don't know if a diet change in itself would totally help because I'm not making too much acid or not enough acid. The esophageal sphincter muscle stays wide open for me all the time, just like you and Maureen.  If anyone has any ideas for those of us in this situation, I'm open to hearing them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know if a diet change in itself would totally help because I'm not making too much acid or not enough acid. The esophageal sphincter muscle stays wide open for me all the time, just like you and Maureen.  If anyone has any ideas for those of us in this situation, I'm open to hearing them.



I have read that sometimes this happens because if you have a hidden food allergy or intolerance, your body is dealing with what you are ingesting as if it were a toxin, much like how your body fights a virus.


----------



## vjw

I take Protonix too. 

My esophagus got so irritated from acid reflux that about all I could eat was white bread and water. 

I was having pain even with taking the Protonix and my gastroenterologist told me to try drinking some milk before I go to bed. Since I started drinking the milk, I've gradually improved to the point I can eat almost anything except citrus fruits. I'm hoping I'll improve enough that I won't have to take the Protonix.

Here's what I did to elevate the bed: I bought a set of bed lifts at Bed, Bath, and Beyond and just used two of them at the head of the bed. They wouldn't fit the bed in our bedroom, so I had to put them on a bed in one of our spare bedrooms and sleep upstairs for awhile. I had previously tried a wedge pillow and sleeping in the recliner, but these hurt my back. 

Here's a link to the bed risers:

Tall Black Bed Lifts™ (Set of 4) - Bed Bath & Beyond





Edited to Add: Peppermint generally isn't recommended for acid reflux because it makes it worse.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

vjw said:


> I take Protonix too.
> 
> My esophagus got so irritated from acid reflux that about all I could eat was white bread and water.
> 
> I was having pain even with taking the Protonix and my gastroenterologist told me to try drinking some milk before I go to bed. Since I started drinking the milk, I've gradually improved to the point I can eat almost anything except citrus fruits. I'm hoping I'll improve enough that I won't have to take the Protonix.
> 
> Here's what I did to elevate the bed: I bought a set of bed lifts at Bed, Bath, and Beyond and just used two of them at the head of the bed. They wouldn't fit the bed in our bedroom, so I had to put them on a bed in one of our spare bedrooms and sleep upstairs for awhile. I had previously tried a wedge pillow and sleeping in the recliner, but these hurt my back.
> 
> Here's a link to the bed risers:
> 
> Tall Black Bed Lifts™ (Set of 4) - Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to Add: Peppermint generally isn't recommended for acid reflux because it makes it worse.



Thanks, Joy, I will clarify my earlier post: Peppermint isn't specifically for Acid Reflux. It's to help soothe other digestion issues, like abdominal cramps and an overgrowth of gut bacteria - which often is eliminated as diarrhea, or excessive mucus in stools. The peppermint gels I recommend are enteric coated, and usually do not cause or make acid reflux worse in_ most _people.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Nikki's Mom said:


> I have read that sometimes this happens because if you have a hidden food allergy or intolerance, your body is dealing with what you are ingesting as if it were a toxin, much like how your body fights a virus.


So I've been doing my best to cut out wheat these past few days. Today mom was feeling well enough to run the store for me and give me a much needed day off. So I took a chance and did not take my prilosec this morning. So far so good. I'm really nervous about tomorrow because if I should start to have an attack or severe heartburn, it takes a few hours for the prilosec to kick in. 

I did know that I have a dairy intolerance because when I get too much dairy my nose gets stuffy and I get that junk in the back of my throat. But I can have a small amount...like cream in my coffee. And I know I should not have coffee but I honestly don't think I can live without my coffee!:tender: But I have switched to green ice tea in the afternoon. So wish me luck. If it turns out that my heart attack symptoms and many EXTENSIVE tests could have been avoided, not to mention what type of bone damage has been done due to the meds I've been taking for all these many many years ago by cutting out wheat...well I'll be happy that I have an answer for one, but not very happy that none of my Dr's or Gastroenterologists even suggested this may be part of my problem.

On a side note, there is a teeny tiny section in my grocery store that has gluten free foods. I've tried the Enjoy Life Chewy Bars. The Very Berry is ok but I need to soften it in hot tea or coffee because it's too chewy for my TMD. But the Cocoa Loco is really pretty good! :thumbsup: Yoplait has out some gluten free parfaits. I tried the Creme Caramel. It's ok but it tends to make me feel I've gone over my limit for dairy depending on the day.

Anyway...just thought I'd share. Anyone know how long you need to go without wheat to tell if you have a wheat allergy? Is it longer then a few days? Am I just having a few good days that is totally unrelated to cutting out wheat?

Also, which gluten free pastas are the best?


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So I've been doing my best to cut out wheat these past few days. Today mom was feeling well enough to run the store for me and give me a much needed day off. So I took a chance and did not take my prilosec this morning. So far so good. I'm really nervous about tomorrow because if I should start to have an attack or severe heartburn, it takes a few hours for the prilosec to kick in.
> 
> I did know that I have a dairy intolerance because when I get too much dairy my nose gets stuffy and I get that junk in the back of my throat. But I can have a small amount...like cream in my coffee. And I know I should not have coffee but I honestly don't think I can live without my coffee!:tender: But I have switched to green ice tea in the afternoon. So wish me luck. If it turns out that my heart attack symptoms and many EXTENSIVE tests could have been avoided, not to mention what type of bone damage has been done due to the meds I've been taking for all these many many years ago by cutting out wheat...well I'll be happy that I have an answer for one, but not very happy that none of my Dr's or Gastroenterologists even suggested this may be part of my problem.
> 
> On a side note, there is a teeny tiny section in my grocery store that has gluten free foods. I've tried the Enjoy Life Chewy Bars. The Very Berry is ok but I need to soften it in hot tea or coffee because it's too chewy for my TMD. But the Cocoa Loco is really pretty good! :thumbsup: Yoplait has out some gluten free parfaits. I tried the Creme Caramel. It's ok but it tends to make me feel I've gone over my limit for dairy depending on the day.
> 
> Anyway...just thought I'd share. Anyone know how long you need to go without wheat to tell if you have a wheat allergy? Is it longer then a few days? Am I just having a few good days that is totally unrelated to cutting out wheat?
> 
> Also, which gluten free pastas are the best?



You should start feeling better in a couple of days, but it takes about 3 weeks for it to really kick in. 

Ancient Harvest makes a quinoa/corn pasta that is good. Some people like Tinkyada. I can't speak for the other brands. Hubby eats pasta once in a while, but I don't do grains. You'll really have to try a few and see what you like. When I first gave up gluten, I used a lot of the gluten-free products but after a couple of months, I gave them up.

What's really good is zucchini sliced like pasta. You need a spiral slicer for that, but it tastes great with tomato.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So I've been doing my best to cut out wheat these past few days. Today mom was feeling well enough to run the store for me and give me a much needed day off. So I took a chance and did not take my prilosec this morning. So far so good. I'm really nervous about tomorrow because if I should start to have an attack or severe heartburn, it takes a few hours for the prilosec to kick in.
> 
> I did know that I have a dairy intolerance because when I get too much dairy my nose gets stuffy and I get that junk in the back of my throat. But I can have a small amount...like cream in my coffee. And I know I should not have coffee but I honestly don't think I can live without my coffee!:tender: But I have switched to green ice tea in the afternoon. So wish me luck. If it turns out that my heart attack symptoms and many EXTENSIVE tests could have been avoided, not to mention what type of bone damage has been done due to the meds I've been taking for all these many many years ago by cutting out wheat...well I'll be happy that I have an answer for one, but not very happy that none of my Dr's or Gastroenterologists even suggested this may be part of my problem.
> 
> On a side note, there is a teeny tiny section in my grocery store that has gluten free foods. I've tried the Enjoy Life Chewy Bars. The Very Berry is ok but I need to soften it in hot tea or coffee because it's too chewy for my TMD. But the Cocoa Loco is really pretty good! :thumbsup: Yoplait has out some gluten free parfaits. I tried the Creme Caramel. It's ok but it tends to make me feel I've gone over my limit for dairy depending on the day.
> 
> Anyway...just thought I'd share. Anyone know how long you need to go without wheat to tell if you have a wheat allergy? Is it longer then a few days? Am I just having a few good days that is totally unrelated to cutting out wheat?
> 
> Also, which gluten free pastas are the best?


I don't think my reflux is due to wheat or glutins because I have been off the Protonix now for a week and so far have only had two upsets where I needed to take something to calm the pain. I eat whole wheat bread a fair bit, never white bread, always whole wheat buns with doggies and burgers that I make myself with 93% burger from the butcher. I do find greasy foods upset me the most, and eating before bed time is a definate no no. We also use whole wheat pasta, the brown one and I only use natural brown rice for any rice dishes we have and that seems to be fine. Personally I think it's the refined foods that cause me some trouble.
I was in Walmart the other day and asked the pharmisist what she would recommend for my reflux should it become an issue and she said Gaviscon is very good and is not a proton inhibitor as such like the other pills so I bought some to try. My mum used to use Gaviscon for her problem and it helped her a lot. I had never heard of these purple pills etc till I came over here. I have my fingers crossed that my sleeping elevated and avoiding greasy foods and things like onions and garlic will help keep my feeling ok.
I drink coffee but only in the am after noon I usually have green tea and water or crystal lite for thirst, no carbonated soda drinks at all.
So far I have only taken two Gaviscon chewables and it really did stop the reflux.:chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears

I went to the healthfood store the other day to get some things for the acid reflux. I got some digestive enzymes, probiotics and DGL (deglycyrrhizinated licorice) and it seems to be helping.


----------



## silverhaven

Scoobydoo said:


> I don't think my reflux is due to wheat or glutins because I have been off the Protonix now for a week and so far have only had two upsets where I needed to take something to calm the pain. I eat whole wheat bread a fair bit, never white bread, always whole wheat buns with doggies and burgers that I make myself with 93% burger from the butcher. I do find greasy foods upset me the most, and eating before bed time is a definate no no. We also use whole wheat pasta, the brown one and I only use natural brown rice for any rice dishes we have and that seems to be fine. Personally I think it's the refined foods that cause me some trouble.
> I was in Walmart the other day and asked the pharmisist what she would recommend for my reflux should it become an issue and she said Gaviscon is very good and is not a proton inhibitor as such like the other pills so I bought some to try. My mum used to use Gaviscon for her problem and it helped her a lot. I had never heard of these purple pills etc till I came over here. I have my fingers crossed that my sleeping elevated and avoiding greasy foods and things like onions and garlic will help keep my feeling ok.
> I drink coffee but only in the am after noon I usually have green tea and water or crystal lite for thirst, no carbonated soda drinks at all.
> So far I have only taken two Gaviscon chewables and it really did stop the reflux.:chili::chili:


Glad the Gaviscon works for you, not for me for sure. I would have to eat them like Smarties, as it comes back for me straight away. I wouldn't mind as I like the taste :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

silverhaven said:


> Glad the Gaviscon works for you, not for me for sure. I would have to eat them like Smarties, as it comes back for me straight away. I wouldn't mind as I like the taste :blush:


Maureen, I'm just wondering...since we both have the muscle that does not close after we swallow...if perhaps you might have a food allergy. Maybe not to wheat but to something else? Yesterday was my 3rd day without my Prilosec and avoiding wheat/gluten, and I discovered I was needing to eat some protein 4 or 5 times a day and that seemed to help. I was fine until about 2:00 yesterday because I had not had a chance to eat lunch yet. So I was just starting in the beginning stages of feeling a burn. I ate protein and veggies for lunch and it went away. By dinner time the only thing I had left at the store was a yogurt. It did not help. By the time I got home I was panicking because I was really afraid the agonizing heart attack symptoms were going to start because the burning was getting really bad. But I ate some protein and again the burning stopped. Not sure how I'll be able to eat protein off and on during the day on busy days, but just thought I'd share what I'm experiencing so far.

On a side note...I've been having tremendous swelling in my feet and ankles for a few years now. To the point that my skin would feel burny and tight. By the end of the day it looks like I have elephantitis! I had a lady who runs the vitamin store tell me it's most likely due to the daily Prilosec I've been taking. Part of the reason my ankles are so swollen is due to too many sprains and torn ligaments...or so I thought. I've been taking Alfalfa tablets to help with the water retention and swelling but since I've stopped taking the Prilosec, my feet and ankles look normal this morning! I mean even my really bad ankle looks normal sized! They will probably swell up some by this evening again but the swelling has been less and less each day. Maybe I'll be able to wear shorts & skirts again and not be horribly embarrassed about my feet and ankles. Who knew!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

If anyone is interested in learning more about wheat and other food allergies/intolerances, I suggest you check out this forum. Many, many people there have had horrible GERD, and have been on meds for it, only to discover that they are gluten or casein (milk protein) intolerant, and their symptoms disappeared once they eliminated the offending food. They also have great recipes and product reviews.

Gluten Free and Beyond Forums :: Index


----------



## Nikki's Mom

For those of you who like to read medical jargon, here's some info on GERD and Celiac disease:

jccglutenfree: gerdgord


----------

